# ANy PORT SALUT recipes out there?



## Klawbag (Feb 23, 2010)

I own "Making Artisan Cheese" and "Goats Produce Too" but neither has a Port Salut recipe. And if I can make a Port Salut cheese, my life will be a lot closer to fulfilled


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Try http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php/topic,2072


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooh, I love Port Salut. But I bet it's hard.


----------

